# Kubota Gl7000



## Mjk039 (Feb 2, 2015)

Have a generator that when was called to look at it the voltage meter was bouncing back and forth on gauge. Shut it down and replaced voltage regulator and brushes in it and started it up and nothing would register on voltage gauge. Any suggestions would be great. Manufacturer is no help and all the kubota stores aren't able to work on them cause there are not included in this size generator.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Are you sure you have the brush leads on the correct brush? Most are polarized.

Are the brushes sliding freely in their holders?


----------

